

Ask HN: I need SEO advice - andrewtbham

I have done seo on a friend's web site.  The main keywords we are targeting "Birmingham Movers."  the main thing i did is add keywords to title, h1 tag, and throughout the text.<p>anyway, his page is stuck at the top of the 4th page of results (on web and more importantly places)... any idea on how to get it up higher?<p>the most obvious thing is quality backlinks, but I am at a loss for how to do that.  any ideas?<p>http://www.awisemoveinc.com/
======
Travis
I ran the site through an SEO analyzer, and found that you did pretty well on
the basic stuff, like you mentioned above. See the full report at
<http://www.seoworkers.com/tools/report.html> (enter your URL).

The big areas to focus on are your copy, it seems. SEO Workers said that your
keywords were {move,wise,birmingham,storage} and your 2 word keywords were
{wise move,move offers,birmingham area}. Not bad, but I would try to rewrite
content so that "birmingham move" is a top term, for example.

The other thing is your internal site structure: you have none. Build a few
other pages, so that you can link internally to yourself. This boosts page
rank a bit, makes google like you a little more, but more importantly it gives
you control over what anchor text you use in your links. Your internal links
are totally under your control. I'd recommend adding a link that says
something like "see a map of what areas of birmingham we move to". Adding more
pages will help a bit.

Other than that, work on link exchanges with other people who have page rank.
Make sure you're listed in DMOZ. Basically, follow the checklists offered by
many of the SEO sites, and work in the interim to get backlinks with your
targeted keywords in them.

------
rationalbeaver
Good reference on link building:
<http://www.seobook.com/archives/001792.shtml>

It's a little older, but still valuable. In fact, someone submitted it here,
rather recently.

------
andrewtbham
clickable <http://www.awisemoveinc.com>

~~~
slater
Not that it will necessarily help much with SEO, but.. tables and spacer gifs?
It's 2010, almost 2011?

Furthermore, an @yahoo.com address is hardly professional. Just make info@...
or movers@... an alias that sends on the e-mail to the yahoo address.

Next, I'd split up the main items (Moving Service, Delivery, Storage) into
individual pages, which opens more possibilities for some light SEO, eg.
moving-services.html (or moving-services-birmingham.html, tho not sure if
that's considered black-hat-ish)

Also, consider the fact that there's more than one Birmingham, and the only
two places you mention Alabama are in the title tag, and in meta tags. Oh and
a third mention at the very end of the page, abbreviated, which doesn't really
help too much.

~~~
andrewtbham
yeh, splitting the site up into a few pages is definitely a good idea. i
looked at some top competitor's backlinks and they were all off their own
site.

for the record, i didn't do the design.

